# DRA - Dragon Mining



## richkid85 (5 August 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just wanting everyone's thoughts on Dragon Mining. 

I've been watching it since it was 8 cents, and bought parcels of the share at 16 cents and 33 cents respectively.

Its been trending up for a while, (I read it was the best performing stock of the year), and it is due to open its mines at the end of August or October.

Do you think it will go up after the mine is opened and production has started?

Thanks in advance for the ideas!


----------



## jkool (6 August 2004)

*Re: (DRA) Dragon Mining*

Hi richkid85 and welcome to the forum.

All I want to say is: what a great pick.

I have been watching DRA myself for about 10 months when I thought it was a good buy, but I failed to stick to this "gut feeling" and actually put some money in it. You know the rest - these days I am crying out loud everytime I check DRA's price. ;D 

By far I am not the expert here, but what I found really difficult with the stock like DRA, was to get enough information to make a decision I would not lose any sleep about.


----------



## pete152 (3 March 2006)

So what do you both think now? Not much has changed with this stock has it?
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## Dutchy3 (20 January 2007)

Interestingly there are a number of 3 rd tier miners and oilers that are building some potential. DRA has the germ of what could be an exciting basing pattern. In no way is this a buy for me at the moment. In terms of timing perhaps the March - June 07 timeframe? On the watchlist ....


----------



## Sodapop (23 January 2009)

FWIW - looking like a turnaround story... after a savage sell-down and years of promising and not delivering. These guys seem to finally have their house in order after a few years. 

Look at the most recent quarterly - might be ready for a decent re-rate once it attracts a bit more of a following.


----------



## Albi (27 October 2009)

Is any one holding this  stock? In the morning it was very attactive  and open at .100. There is a news  and I feel it is quiet positive. I was   thinking to jump in if there were any progress in price but all of a sudden it started falling and  now it is at .092
Any news about this roller coster price drive. Volume is pretty good too.


----------



## wanlad1 (17 December 2009)

DRA looking to run very soon brought in today following the ANN plus 

Unhedged from September 2009
Cash & bullion (30 Sep 09) $8.4m
Produce 80,000 oz in 2010

ASX ANNOUNCEMENT 17 DECEMBER 2009
NEW HIGH GRADE INTERCEPTS FROM THE SVARTLIDEN GOLD MINE, SWEDEN
Dragon Mining Limited is pleased to announce the receipt of the initial assay results from a diamond core drilling program, which has targeted the easterly extensions of the Svartliden Gold Mine in Sweden. The new results are from Profile 2275 at the far east end of the deposit, that have returned a highlight intercept of 5.00 metres @ 17.81g/t gold that includes 2.00 metres @ 41.73g/t gold.
Located 65 metres below the planned base of the open pit, this new high grade intercept is considered very encouraging, continuing to highlight the potential for high-grade mineralisation below planned limits to open-pit mining at Svartliden.
This short phase of drilling commenced in the second half of 2009 and was designed to follow up on better than expected grade control results obtained from within the open pit area along the eastern extensions of the Svartliden deposit. Results have only been received to date for the first two holes of the four hole program completed. The remaining holes are still subject to geological logging and analysis.
The SV09187 hole intercept is open to both the east and west along strike, as well as down dip. Upon receipt of results from the other two holes completed on this Profile, a better understanding of the true width and orientation of this new high grade zone will be known.


----------



## pixel (2 March 2015)

It's been awfully quiet about the Dragon - until now. The Weekly chart displays a rounding bottom with (MACD) Momentum turning positive.




http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01604348
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01604334

Today's Full-Year report makes good reading. Sure, volume is less than spectacular, but the potential % gain makes up for it. I bought the break.


----------



## System (24 October 2018)

On October 19th, 2018, Dragon Mining Limited (DRA) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, after security holders resolved to remove DRA from the Official List and in accordance with the announcement from DRA today regarding delisting.

https://stocknessmonster.com/announcements/dra.asx-6A904937/


----------

